# New workshop from Turkey



## SuleymanCanan (Oct 14, 2013)

We just start to organize our workshop with a friend of mine. Hope will be soon available for building model engine and crude chips. I will send more pics in the future about the workshop.


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 14, 2013)

That workshop looks nice and comfortable SuleymanCanan, you will be ready to make things soon.

Jim


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 15, 2013)

Looking great. I wish mine was that tidy.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello SuleymanCana,

Good looking machines there!  What have you made so far?  Look forward to seeing your work.


----------

